# Black Friday?



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

Does Tivo do any sales on black friday usually? I am ready to upgrade tivo's and have been holding off for the tivo mini, but that doesn't seem to be happening soon.. so now just hoping for some kind of sale


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This popped up the other day:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-11/tivo-cuts-service-fees-to-goose-holiday-sales/


----------



## mstockmyer (Oct 7, 2002)

I called TiVo on Monday and tried to buy an XL4 + Lifetime. The CSR told me to wait until Black Friday/Cyber Monday. I asked if he worked on commission and he said, "Yes, but we want our customers to be happy."


UPDATE: Called back today (black Friday) and was informed that they have no specials that will help me. Only the (free three months) if you go contract. I did get the $99 PLS for my THD becuase I bought PLS for my XL4. Today's CSR had no idea what the previous CSR was talking about.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't think TiVo has done any Black Friday sales before, but there is always the first time.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

I got an email about Black Friday pricing on Tivos. It said $100 off lifetime service. This is what I was waiting for except that it's the EXACT same price I'd have paid (and didn't pay) over the past year. 

$399 for lifetime with MSD, $149 for the Tivo. 

So what's the deal again? I'd like a new Tivo but throw me a bone here. Long time customer.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

There really isn't much of a deal unless you want to go for monthly pricing and get 3 months free. Otherwise, they aren't lowering the price of the actual TiVos. It's a shame they aren't pushing the 4/XL4 by offering enticing deals.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Unix_Beard said:


> I got an email about Black Friday pricing on Tivos. It said $100 off lifetime service. This is what I was waiting for except that it's the EXACT same price I'd have paid (and didn't pay) over the past year.
> 
> $399 for lifetime with MSD, $149 for the Tivo.
> 
> So what's the deal again? I'd like a new Tivo but throw me a bone here. Long time customer.


I thought the same thing. How is this $100 off? Lifetime service is $399 for me everyday. $100 off would be $299.

I paid $749.98 for an XL4 + lifetime in June 2012. So, how is the $799.99 for the XL4 + lifetime "saving" me $100?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

skaggs said:


> I thought the same thing. How is this $100 off? Lifetime service is $399 for me everyday. $100 off would be $299.
> 
> I paid $749.98 for an XL4 + lifetime in June 2012. So, how is the $799.99 for the XL4 + lifetime "saving" me $100?


For a new customer TiVo may give them the $100 off the normal $499 Lifetime price, but for MSD customers no such deal has ever been offered for the Series 4 (You can still get some $99 Lifetime service deals on older TiVos)


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

lessd said:


> For a new customer TiVo may give them the $100 off the normal $499 Lifetime price, but for MSD customers no such deal has ever been offered for the Series 4 (You can still get some $99 Lifetime service deals on older TiVos)


I am a MSD customer and got $100 off the $499 lifetime price in June 2012 when I purchased my XL4. $499-$100+ $349.99 ( for XL4)= $749.98.


----------



## Rassilon (Jun 20, 2003)

So the 60$ for a 45hr premier seems to be a pretty good deal and I'm considering jumping back on the tivo train as I am moving towards cutting the chord and going OTA. I do have a question on getting the MSD for a new premier box w/lifetime.

I used to have a TiVo but discontinued service years ago. If I were to 'reactivate' it from the tivo.com website would I then be able to get the MSD discount on a new premiere purchased with lifetime? I assume I could just turn around and cancel the old unit immediately since it wasn't under any service contract. I know doing that would cost 15$ but I'd still save 85$.

Alternatively, I've seen people talk about a discount code for 100$ off the lifetime fee but I don't see any place to enter any promo codes during checkout.

Lastly, if the unit dies after say a year does Tivo ever offer to let you transfer the lifetime to a new machine (even for a fee)? Trying to decide if its worth getting the extended warranty since that seems to let you transfer lifetime to a new machine in the event a replacement is needed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't know if the MSD trick will work. However TiVo will allow you to transfer lifetime to another unit for a fee if it's less then 3 years old. I think the fee is $100 or $150. Might be cheaper just to pay the $30 for the 3 year warranty though.

Dan


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

skaggs said:


> I am a MSD customer and got $100 off the $499 lifetime price in June 2012 when I purchased my XL4. $499-$100+ $349.99 ( for XL4)= $749.98.


What i trying to say is that a MSD customer never got $100 off the normal MSD price (of $399) on the series 4 TiVos.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I received the black Friday e-mail and noticed TiVo using the term "one time payment" with the asterisk that spells out the cost.

I like the new style of putting the upfront cost in the foreground. To me it is saying:

OWN a Tivo for this much*

* Or you can basically rent one for <this much> a month with the first 3 months free (whoopee )


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I like that the ad at least spells out the true cost, but no real Black Friday deal.


----------

